# Can't wait for spring?? How about a bluebonnet pen?



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

Here is a pen I did a couple of years ago. Thought I would post it here since most here are Texans and can really appreciate our state flower! 

The blank was made by casting dried bluebonnets in clear resin and reverse painted the blank a taupe color. Unfortunately, it has been so dam dry the last few years that the BBs and been virtually non-existent around here so I only had 2 blanks. I have on of the pens and my Dad, a real Bluebonnet lover, has the other. What do you think?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Now, THAT'S a beautiful pen, Curtis... I love that blank and the end results.. Kudos on that 'un.....:cheers:


(Really nice photography and stageing too..)


----------



## quickstix (Dec 23, 2007)

Beautiful. I know a few "True Texans" that would love a pen like that.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Now that's what I cal GREAT !!LL


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

Curtis that pen is beautiful. I know several people that would love that pen.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Fine pen, looks victorian.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I thought about something like that before the shop washed away. Just never did do one. I like it.


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Very elegant!!!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Very nice indeed. I agree, you photo skills are also exelent.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

That's fantastic. Great job on that one.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Showed it to one of my 'salesladies' and she asked if I couldn't make her some with rose petals in the acrylic...Might be a good idea... Any takers ????


----------

